# Possible Vitiligo?



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Alpha*

Alpha

Just to be on the safe side I would have the vet check that out.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Has anybody else ever seen something similar on their golden?


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I never saw anything like this on any of our dogs. I would certainly check with the vet and also make sure it is not contagious.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Just got back from the Vet. According to him it's a simple cold sore...a $74 cold sore (Thanks Ax! LOL). A couple days of Prednisone (which I hate giving him) and a topical cream.


----------



## critterlover2000 (Feb 7, 2013)

so glad it wasn't something major. He's a great looking dog.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Did not know dogs can get cold sores, will keep that in mind for future reference. Thank your vet for me lol


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you so much Critter! Axl usually doesn't get compliments on his looks. He's far from a pretty boy show dog type that more often than not has equal parts mud, sand, grass, leaves, slobber, as well as various other debris all over him due to his very active lifestyle. He's next to impossible to keep looking presentable. Everybody ohhs and ahhs about how handsome 9 month old Angus is and they usually throw in 'Axl's cute too' as an afterthought. LOL He got beat in the coat dept but I don't care, he's got *AMAZING* skills, a heart the size of Texas and a lean, muscular, agile body that allows him to do things that to this day, still amaze me. I wouldn't trade him for 5 best in show winners, and I wouldn't change a thing about him. I shot video of the two of them romping in 8 inches of show the other day and Ax was running rings around Angus and leaping off a 4' high porch and flying over his his head like a reindeer. It was hilarious. I'll have to post the video when I get a chance.

Anyhow, I am very happy that it was diagnosed as something trivial. It's was worth every penny of the $75


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Dezy, I was also surprised to hear that.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

A still from the video I described above of Axl playing flying reindeer in the snow...


----------

